# Supprimer fichiers sur clé USB



## c_c (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

C'est une clé USB Verbatim 256 Mo. Impossible de supprimer des fichiers sur cette clé. En fait, ils sont dans son dossier ".Trashes", mais "Vider la corbeille" ne les supprime pas. Et donc la place est toujours "occupée". J'ai essayé avec Onyx. Rien de plus, malgré qu'il prétend "opération effectuée"

Quelqu'un s'est déjà trouvé dans ce cas ?
Bonnes idées par ici ?

Bonne journée
C

Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.4.8
  Version Kernel :    Darwin 8.0.0
 Type de processeur :    PowerPC G4
  Vitesse du processeur :    1 GHz
   Mémoire :    1 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    4.5.3f2


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2007)

en quel format cette cl&#233; est-elle formatt&#233;e?

C'est peut-&#234;tre du NTFS (que MacOS X ne g&#232;re pas totalement)


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour

Peut-&#234;tre faudrait-il proc&#233;der manuellement, dans le Terminal.

Exemple de manipulation:
- lancer Terminal
- taper "*cd *" (ne pas oublier l'espace apr&#232;s "cd", ne pas taper encore sur _Entr&#233;e_) puis glisser l'ic&#244;ne du volume de la cl&#233; qui se trouve sur le bureau dans la fen&#234;tre du Terminal.
La ligne de commande devient quelque chose comme: "*cd /Volumes/(Nom_De_La_Cl&#233;_USB)/*" .
- maintenant, taper sur _Entr&#233;e_.
- taper  "*cd .Trashes* _(Entr&#233;e)_"
Maintenant, on se trouve dans le dossier de la corbeille locale de la cl&#233; USB.
- pour visualiser les dossiers et fichiers pr&#233;sents , taper "*ls -al* _(Entr&#233;e)_"
- pour supprimer tous les fichiers, dossiers et sous-dossiers, taper "*rm -dR ** _(Entr&#233;e)_"
*ATTENTION: La commande "rm" est redoutablement dangereuse. Il ne faut pas se tromper de dossier quand on l'utilise.*


----------



## marian (17 Février 2007)

bonjour, voilà un pb a priori identique avec ma clef usb (fichiers de pub glissés dessus par le fournisseur)...j'ai essayé la commande en mode terminal mais j'ai toujours ces fichiers !

Voir la pièce jointe 13503


lorsque je vide la clef par le mode corbeille, les fichiers sont bien glissés dans la corbeille, je la vide, la partition (il y a 2 volumes qui montent lorsque je connecte cette clef) est totalement libre mais si je deconnecte et reconnecte la clef, hop les fichiers reapparaissent ! j'ai aussi essayé avec l'utilitaire de disque d'effacer...même resultat !...une idée ?


----------



## divoli (17 Février 2007)

Essaye de la reformater en format MS-DOS.


----------



## marian (17 Février 2007)

c'est fait...d'ailleurs j'ai essayé tout les formats possibles...rien à faire, ça ne fonctionne pas, à la reconnexion de la clef les fichiers sont toujours là...fou, non ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2007)

Lorsque tu regarde cette cl&#233; dans "utilitaire de disque", combien d'ic&#244;nes vois-tu pour elle ?

Par ailleurs, as tu tent&#233; de la formater en s&#233;lectionnant la premi&#232;re ic&#244;ne (la plus en haut et &#224; gauche) ?


----------



## marian (17 Février 2007)

je vois les 2 disques avec au dessus de chacun d'eux l'icône usb, la taille et le nom (flashdisk flash media), j'ai essayé de le formater...dans ce cas le volume disparaît, l'icône usb reste...je débranche la clé (ejecte), je rebranche la clé...et hop retour à la case départ !...ces fichiers sont protégés et il n'y a pas moyens de les virer !


----------



## marian (17 Février 2007)

bon, j'ai vu des post sur linux...il paraît que ça peut peut être le faire de ce côté là...je vais essayer cet après midi (pour le fun...on ne sait jamais..) et je vous tiens au courant...en attendant toute suggestion est bienvenue...merci


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2007)

Le fichier qui réapparaît, c'est "501" ?

Parce que ça me fait penser à un fichier système... Pourrais-tu le recopier sur ton disque et l'ouvrir avec TextEdit pour lire ce qu'il y a dedans ?


----------



## marian (17 Février 2007)

non, en fait le fichier 501 est généré après une suppression via la corbeille....ce qui reste ce sont les deux autres fichiers qui sont les "originaux" (ceux avant déplacement dans la corbeille)....mais je peux essayer de les copier pour les lire si tu penses qu'ils "régénèrent" les fichiers initiaux..j'essaye de voir ça


----------



## marian (17 Février 2007)

ah ben oui mais au fait, je fais comment pour copier vers textedit (copy ?)


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2007)

marian a dit:


> non, en fait le fichier 501 est g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; apr&#232;s une suppression via la corbeille....ce qui reste *ce sont les deux autres fichiers* qui sont les "originaux" (ceux avant d&#233;placement dans la corbeille)....mais je peux essayer de les copier pour les lire si tu penses qu'ils "r&#233;g&#233;n&#232;rent" les fichiers initiaux..j'essaye de voir &#231;a


J'ai un peu de mal &#224; comprendre, rapport &#224; ta pi&#232;ce jointe... Les deux fichiers qui restent se trouvent o&#249;, et ils s'appellent comment  ???


----------



## c_c (19 Février 2007)

Quel histoire de fous!, Marian.
Pour moi, l'effacement avec le Terminal a fonctionné.
Il y a certainement aussi une commande pour formater via Terminal, plutôt qu'avec l'outil disque?


----------



## marian (19 Février 2007)

en fait les fichiers 501 apparaissent une fois que j'ai demandé la suppression via la corbeille, si je ne fait pas cette manip, on ne les voient pas, on voit juste les fichiers drwxrwxrwx et quand je fais la suppression via le terminal, ces fichiers restent toujours !!!! c'est une vrai histoire de fou, en plus j'ai essayé avec linux et gtparded, je peux supprimer, formater, récupérer l'espace et une fois que tout ça à l'air nickel, même chose que sur le Mac...quand j'éjecte la clef puis que je la reconnecte, hop ces 2 fichiers reviennent !!!!!...j'y comprends plus rien


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2007)

!!! :mouais: 

"drwxrwxrwx", c'est la description du type et des droits d'acc&#232;s, et s'il s'agit bien de ce &#224; quoi je pense, il y a tout simplement une erreur d'interpr&#233;tation des informations affich&#233;es sous Terminal.

Si tu vois ceci dans la corbeille en faisant _ls_ :

```
drwxrwxrwx  1   contacte   contacte     512  Feb 17 10:30  .
drwxrwxrwx  1   contacte   contacte   16384  Feb 17 10:30  ..
```
alors &#231;a signifie que *le dossier de la corbeille est vide*.

Le "d" de "*d*rwxrwxrwx" signifie qu'il s'agit d'un dossier (_*d*irectory_) et les trois triplets "rwx" qui suivent correspondent aux droits d'acc&#232;s en lecture (_*r*ead_), &#233;criture (_*w*rite_) et ex&#233;cution de fichier (ou parcours de dossier) (_e*x*ecute_), respectivement pour 1/ le propri&#233;taire, 2/ le groupe d'utilisateur et 3/ tout le monde (la lettre est remplac&#233;e par un point quand l'acc&#232;s correspondant est interdit).

Le dossier "*.*" est pr&#233;sent partout, parce qu'il d&#233;signe le dossier courant (i.e. le dossier de la corbeille dans lequelle on se trouve), et "*..*" est pr&#233;sent partout sauf dans la racine, parce qu'il d&#233;signe le dossier parent du dossier courant (i.e. la racine dans notre cas).


----------



## marian (19 Février 2007)

et ça ne semble pas très bon tout ça....?????
et je suppose que formater via une ligne de commande en mode terminal comme le suggère c_c ne résoudra rien...je ne suis pas assez pro pour résoudre ce pb mais j'aimerais bien comprendre comment ces foutus fichiers peuvent être supprimer et réapparaîtrent systématiquement malgrè un formatage en règle !!!!


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2007)

:hein: :hein:
marian, s'il s'agit bien des dossiers "." et ".." comme je l'expliquais ci-dessus, *alors tout va bien, il n'y a rien &#224; faire*.

Mis &#224; part le dossier racine ("/") tous les dossiers contiennent n&#233;cessairement les r&#233;f&#233;rences &#224;  "." et "..", puisqu'il s'agit respectivement des liens vers le dossier courant et vers le dossier parent.

Quand tu ne vois que les lignes correspondant &#224; "." et "..", cela signifie que *ton dossier est vide*.

Est-ce que j'ai &#233;t&#233; clair ??


----------



## marian (19 Février 2007)

oui...mais ça ne solutionne pas le pb pour autant car oui, les fichiers sont supprimés, oui la clef est reformater et oui l'espace est denouveau dispo...mais quand je vais reconnecter cette clef, tout sera "redevenue" comme avant...les fichiers sont là et il n'y a plus de place !!!...donc il est bel et bien impossible de supprimer de façon définitive ces foutus fichiers et de récupérer l'espace...


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

Bon sang mais qu'est-ce qu'il y a sur ces p**ains de fichiers ? C'est si important que ça de les supprimer ?


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2007)

Dans ce cas, je n'ai toujours pas compris, ou tu n'as pas encore donn&#233; l'information.

Quel sont ces fichiers qui te prennent de la place ?


Et question subsidiaire : &#233;jectes-tu bien le volume correspondant &#224; la cl&#233; avant de la d&#233;brancher physiquement ?


----------



## marian (19 Février 2007)

oui j'éjecte bien la clef...alors je recommence parce que j'ai peut être loupé une étape et il vous manque des infos : voilà ce que je vois quand je mets cette clef 
Voir la pièce jointe 13531

Voir la pièce jointe 13532

(je précise que 2 volumes montent en même temps dont 1 de 3,9 Mo complètement bouffé par 2 fichiers (un  pdf et un ppt qui sont de la pub mise par le fournisseur de cette clef)...je voudrais bien viré ces fichiers pour récupérér la totalité de l'espace soit un volume de 3,9 Mo et l'autre qui fait environs 115 Mo...et c'est là que les pb commencent (ceux que je vous ai décrits)...bref si c'est trop galère, elle va finir à la poubelle !


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2007)

&#199;a me para&#238;t un peu plus clair.

Bon, de ce que je comprends, tu as tout de m&#234;me 115,9 Mo de libre sur le volume "DISK1" de la cl&#233;.

Si "NO NAME" ne dispara&#238;t pas au reformatage, c'est soit qu'il est prot&#233;g&#233; (mais on devrait alors avoir une info sur ce syst&#232;me de protection dans le mode d'emploi de la cl&#233, soit qu'il est inamovible par construction.

En fait, il est tout-&#224;-fait possible que le volume "NO NAME" corresponde en interne &#224; une m&#233;moire non r&#233;inscriptible (type ROM), et que tu ne puisse rien en faire, sinon lire les infos que le constructeur a mis dessus (une sorte d'&#233;tiquette &#233;lectronique du produit, quoi).

3,9Mo ne repr&#233;sentent que 3&#37; de la capacit&#233; suppos&#233;e de la cl&#233;. Ce doit &#234;tre seulement aga&#231;ant, j'imagine, de voir monter un volume inutile sur le bureau... Bon, finalement ce n'est pas grave, il n'y a pas mort d'homme


----------



## marian (19 Février 2007)

c'est exactement ça : pas mort d'homme mais agaçant...et puis je voulais comprendre ce qui se passait avec cette clef...quant au mode d'emploi, il est en chinois (ou japonais ou coréen ou...) donc ça va rester comme ça...merci pour toutes ces infos !


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

Après quelques recherches, il semblerait qu'il faille obligatoirement utiliser un désinstallateur qui n'est disponible que... pour PC. 

Et de 1... Et de 2...


Sinon s'adresser au support technique de Verbatim.


----------



## marian (19 Février 2007)

merci divoli...dès que je me rapproche d'un pc, je fais une tentative (peut être bien ce mercredi) et je donne le résultat des courses...si ça ne fonctionne pas, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une mémoire non réinscriptible comme pa5cal l'expliquait...


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

Pourrais-tu me donner le modèle exacte de cette clé ?


----------



## marian (19 Février 2007)

je n'en ai pas la moindre idée !!!! rien de marqué dessus...le mode d'emploi est au bureau, je vais regarder demain et si j'ai une info, je te la donnerais


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

Il est possible qu'il faille utiliser ce d&#233;sinstallateur (ou un autre selon le mod&#232;le de cl&#233, mais sur un PC.


----------



## marian (23 Février 2007)

et bien c'est foutu..le pb vient probablement de ce que pa5cal décrivait car même le désintalleur ne fonctionne pas (il tourne, tourne mais ne trouve rien) et je n'ai pas trouvé la marque de cette clef (tout est en chinois et je ne vois rien de "connu")...fin de la discussion, merci à tous pour votre aide


----------

